# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث "إذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضة"

## عبدالله

اذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضه فأكنزوا هذا الدعاء
هل هذا الحديث صحيح 

تم تحرير ما لا علاقة له بالموضوع  
ولعلها تكون في رسائل خاصة

----------


## عبدالله

أحبك في الله أخي الحمادي.

----------


## حمدي أبوزيد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## الحمادي

> أحبك في الله أخي الحمادي.



أحبَّك الله الذي أحببتَني فيه




> اذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضه فأكنزوا هذا الدعاء
> هل هذا الحديث صحيح



هذا الحديث أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه والحاكم في المستدرك والإمام أحمد في المسند وغيرهم
ووقع فيه اختلاف وصلاً وانقطاعاً، ورفعاً ووقفاً
ومدار طريقه الثابتة على حسان بن عطية عن شداد بن أوس عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهذا منقطعٌ، فحسَّان لم يدرك شداد بن أوس

ولفظ الإمام أحمد أنَّ حسانَ عطية قال: كان شدادُ بنُ أوس رضي الله عنه في سفرٍ، فنزل منزلاً فقال لغلامه: ائتنا بالشَّفرة نعبثُ بها 
فأنكرت عليه فقال: ما تكلمت بكلمةٍ منذُ أسلمتُ إلا وأنا أخطِمُها وأزمها غير كلمتي هذه، فلا تحفظوها علي، وأحفظوا ما أقول لكم، سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
"إذا كنزَ الناسُ الذهبَ والفضة فاكنزوا أنتم هؤلاء الكلمات: 
اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر، والعزيمة على الرشد، وأسألك شكرَ نعمتك، وأسألك حُسْنَ عبادتك، وأسألك قلباً سليماً، وأسألك لساناً صادقاً، وأسألك من خير ما تعلم، وأعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم، وأستغفرك لما تعلم، إنك أنت علام الغيوب". 

وتوبع حسان من طرق لا تخلو من مقال
وقد حسَّن الحافظُ ابن حجر هذا الحديث بناء على هذه الطرق

----------


## عبدالله

أخي الحمادي: 
بارك الله فيك
إذا الحديث حسن لغيره .

تم تحرير ما كان خارجاً عن الموضوع
ولعله يكون في رسالة خاصة

----------


## الحمادي

> أخي الحمادي: 
> بارك الله فيك
> إذا الحديث حسن لغيره .



هذا هو حكم الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله

وهو دعاءٌ حسن، إلا أنَّ بعضَ طرقه الضعيفة تفرَّدت بتقييد هذا الدعاء بالصلاة 
ومثل هذا يفتقر إلى إثبات، وما دام الإسناد الذي ورد به التقييدُ غيرَ ثابت فيكون التقييد غير مشروع


تنبيه:
تم تحرير ما لاعلاقة له بالموضوع من أمور تناسبها الرسائل الخاصة
فنعتذر إلى الأخ عبدالله، وإلى الأحباب الذين حُذِفت تعليقاتهم تبعاً لحذف سببها
مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

قد ألف الحافظ ابن رجب -رحمه الله تعالى - رسالة  اسمها  : [ شرح حديث شداد بن أوس ]
وقد قام فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي -حفظه الله تعالى - بالتعليق عليها جزاه الله خيرًا .

تنبيه :
الحديث لا يصح عند الشيخ إلا الدّعاء :

« وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏يُعَلِّمُنَا كَلِمَاتٍ ‏ ‏نَدْعُو بِهِنَّ فِي صَلَاتِنَا ‏ ‏أَوْ قَالَ فِي ‏ ‏دُبُرِ ‏ ‏صَلَاتِنَا ‏.» 

قال الشيخ صالح العصيمي : هذه زيادة التي وقعت في بعض طرقه لا تصح ! .

« إِذَا كَنَزَ النَّاسُ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ فَاكْنِزُوا هَؤُلَاءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ »

قال الشيخ العصيمي : في النفس شيء من صحتها والأظهر أنها ضعيفة .

« اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعَزِيمَةَ عَلَى الرُّشْدِ .» 

قال الشيخ صالح العصيمي : هذا هو الثابت بمجموع طرقه عند النبيّ  -صلى الله عليه وسلم - .

*وصلة تعليقات فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيميّ  على رسالة ابن رجب  -رحمه الله تعالى - :


http://liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?sid=&id=12439


دمتم بخير .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> وهو دعاءٌ حسن، إلا أنَّ بعضَ طرقه الضعيفة تفرَّدت بتقييد هذا الدعاء بالصلاة 
> ومثل هذا يفتقر إلى إثبات، وما دام الإسناد الذي ورد به التقييدُ غيرَ ثابت فيكون التقييد غير مشروع


 الشيخ الفاضل /الحمادي :
 جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## عبدالله

أين رسالة ابن رجب pdf

----------


## عبدالله

???

----------


## إياد القيسي

الحمد لله كنت كنت حقق هذه الرسالة في التسعينات الميلادية (1995م)ونشرتها في دار العاصمة- رحمة الله على صاحبها خالد الحصان- والذي أراه أن الدعاء حسن أما تقييده فلا يثبت ، والله أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## عبدالله

انشر تحقيقك يا قيسي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

كلام الإمام الألباني قدس الله روحه ونور ضريحه :
- (يا شداد بن أوسٍ! إذا رأيت الناس قد اكتنزوا الذهب والفضة، فأكثر هؤلاء الكلمات:
اللّهم! إني أسألك الثبات في الأمرِ، والعزيمة على الرُّشد،
وأسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، وأسألك شكر نعمتِك، وحسن عبادتك، وأسألك قلباً سليماً، ولساناً صادقاً، وأسألك من خير
ما تعلم، وأعوذُ بك من شرِّ ما تعلم، وأستغفرُك لما تعلمُ؛ إنك أنت
علامُ الغيوب).
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (7/335- 336)، ومن طريقه: أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (1/266)، وكذا ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق " (16/127) من طريقين عن سليمان بن عبدالرحمن: ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش: حدثني محمد بن يزيد الرحبي عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن شداد بن أوس قال:قال لي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد جيد، رجاله ثقات، وفي بعضهم خلاف لا يضر:
1- سليمان بن عبد الرحمن: هو ابن بنت شرحبيل أبو أيوب الدمشقي،
قال الذهبي في "الكاشف ":
"مُفتٍ ثقة، لكنه مُكثِرٌعن الضعفاء".
2- إسماعيل بن عياش: ثقة في روايته عن الشاميين، وهذه منها كما يأتي.
3- محمد بن يزيد الرحبي، وهو دمشقي، له ترجمة في "تاريخ دمشق "
لابن عساكر(16/127)،وأفادأنه روى عنه خمسةآخرون غير إسماعيل بن عياش،
وأكثرهم ثقات، وقد ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات " (9/35). وذكره أبو زرعة الدمشقي في "تسمية نفر ذوي إسناد وعلم " كما ذكر ابن عساكر. ولم أجده في "تاريخ دمشق " المطبوع لأ بي زرعة.
4- وأما أبو الأشعث الصنعاني- واسمه شَراحِيل بن آدّة-؛ فهو ثقة من
رجال مسلم.
فصح الإسناد والحمد لله، وهو مما فات المعلق على "الإحسان "(3/216) أن يذكره في جملة ما خرَّج من طرق الحديث، وكلها لا تخلو من ضعف أو جهالة أو انقطاع، ولذلك لم يصرح بمرتبة الحديث! لكنه صرح بأنه ضعيف عقبه في طبعته من "الموارد" (2/1089).
ومن تلك الطرق: ما عزاه للحاكم (1/508) من طريق عمر بن يونس بن القاسم اليمامي عن عكرمة بن عمار قال: سمعت شداداً أبا عمار يحدث عن
شداد بن أوس. قال المعلق:
"وصححه الحاكم على شرط مسلم، ووافقه الذهبي ".
وسكت عليه ولم يتعقبهما بشيء، مع أنّ خطأهما في ذلك ظاهر؛ لأنه من
رواية أبي الحسن محمد بن سنان القزاز: ثنا عمر بن يونس...
فأقول: القزاز هذا ليس من رجال مسلم أولاً، ثم هو متكلَّم فيه، فأورده
الذهبي نفسه في "الميزان " وقال:
"رماه أبو داود بالكذب، وابن خراش يقول: ليس بثقة. وأما الدارقطني
فمشّاه، وقال: لا بأس به ".
ولذلك؛ جزم الحافظ بضعفه في "التقريب ".
ومن ذلك يتبين أن المعلِّق المشار إليه لم يحسِن حينما ساق إسناد الحاكم من عند عمر بن يونس ؛ فإن ذلك يوهم أن من دونه ليس فيهم أي ضعف، وما هكذا يكون التحقيق!
ومن هذا القبيل: أنه ضعف إسناد ابن حبان في هذا الحديث بسُويد بن عبدالعزيز قال: حدثنا الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية عن أبي عبيدالله مسلم بن مِشكَم قال:
خرجت مع شداد بن أوس... فذكر قصة، وفيها هذا الحديث ؛ فعلق عليه بقوله:
"سويد بن عبدالعزيز لين الحديث، وباقي رجاله ثقات، وأخرجه أحمد (4/123) من طريق روح عن الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية قال: كان شداد بن أوس... ورجاله ثقات إلا أن حسان بن عطية لم يدرك شداداً".
فأقول: نعم؛ ولكن قد ذكر الحافظ المزي في ترجمة حسان أن من شيوخه أبا عبيدالله مسلم بن مشكم، فلا يبعد أن يكون هو الواسطة بين حسان وشداد،
فتكون طريق روح- وهو ابن عبادة- متابعة قوية لسويد بن عبدالعزيز.
وهناك احتمال آخر، وهو أن تكون الواسطة بينهما أبا الأشعث الصنعاني فإنه
من شيوخ حسان أيضاً.
وللحديث طرق أخرى: منها ما عند النسائي، وا بن حبان (2416- موارد)،
والطبراني(7/353/ 7180)من طريق سعيدالجُريري عن أبي العلاءعن شداد به. ورجاله ثقات،لكنه منقطع بين أبي العلاء وشداد.
ووصله الترمذي (4004)، وأحمد (4/ 125)، والطبراني (7175- 7178)،
وأبو نعيم أيضاً... بذكر رجل حنظلي بينهما.
والحنظلي لم أعرفه، وانظر تعليقي على "المشكاة" (995).
وقد وجدت له شاهداً، ولكنه واه جداً، فأذكره لبيان حاله، فأقول:
رواه إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي: ثنا موسى بن مُطَير عن أبي إسحاق قال:
قال لي البراء بن عازب: ألا أعلمك دعاء علمنيه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟ قال:...
فذ كره.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (2/9- 10)، وفي "الأوسط " (2/156/2/7542)، ومن طريقه: أبو نعيم في "أخبار أصبهان " (2/27)،
وقال الطبراني:
"لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي إسحاق إلا موسى بن مطير، تفرد به إسماعيل بن عمرو".
قلت: هذا ضعيف، وشيخه موسى؛ قال الذهبي:
"واهٍ، كذبه يحيى بن معين، وقال أبو حاتم والنسائي وجماعة: متروك... ".
وبه أعله الهيثمي فقال (10/173):
"رواه الطبراني في" الكبير" و" الأ وسط "،وفيه موسى بن مطير وهو متروك ".
وأبو إسحاق- وهو السبيعي- كان اختلط، لكن العلة ممن دونه.
وفي حديث شداد- ولا سيما من الطريق الأولى- ما يغني عن الاستشهاد بهذا الإسناد الواهي.

----------


## عبدالله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وطني الجميل

والحديث استقصى جل  طرقه وعلق عليه ياسر فتحي في كتاب الدعاء والذكر والرقى للقحطاني
641 - 124 - عن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَقُولُ في صلاته: «اللَّهُمَّ إني أَسْأَلُكَ الثبات في الأمر، والعزيمة عَلَى الرشد، وَأَسْأَلُكَ شكر نعمتك، وحسن عبادتك، وَأَسْأَلُكَ قلبًا لسيمًا، ولسانًا صادقًا، وَأَسْأَلُكَ من خَيْرَ مَا تعلم، وأعوذ بِكَ من شَرِّ مَا تعلم، وأستغفرك لما تعلم» (1).
--------------
(1) أخرجه النسائي في 13 - ك السهو، 61 - ب نوع آخر من الدعاء، (1303 - 3/ 54). وابن حبان== (2416 - موارد). والطبراني في الكبير (7/ 353/ 7180). وفي الدعاء (627).- من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن سعيد بن إياس الجريري عن أبي العلاء- يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير- عن شداد بن أوس به مرفوعًا.
- قلت: وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات, وحماد بن سلمة ممن سمع من الجريري قبل اختلاطه, إلا أن أبا العلاء لا تعرف له رواية عن شداد بن أوس.
- وقد خولف حماد في إسناده فرواه:
1 - سفيان الثوري [ثقة حافظ إمام حجة, ممن روى عن سعيد قبل اختلاطه. التقريب (394). التهذيب (3/ 301). الكواكب النيرات (24)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن رجل من بني حنظلة قال: صحبت شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه في سفر فقال: ألا أعلمك ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا أن نقول: «اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر ... » فذكره بنحوه وزاد في آخره: « ... إنك أنت علام الغيوب» قال: وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «ما من مسلم يأخذ مضجعه يقرأ سورة من كتاب الله إلا وكَّل الله به ملكًا فلا يقربه شيء يؤذيه حتى يهبَّ متى هبَّ».
- أخرجه الترمذي (3407). والطبراني في الكبير (7/ 7175).
2 - خالد بن عبد الله أبو الهيثم الطحان الواسطي [ثقة ثبت, وهو ممن روى له الشيخان عن الجريري. التقريب (287). الكواكب النيرات (24)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن الحنظلي عن شداد بنحوه مرفوعًا.
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (7/ 7176 و 7177). وأبو نعيم في الحلية (1/ 267).
3 - بشر بن المفضل [ثقة ثبت, وهو ممن روى له الشيخان عن الجريري. التقريب (171). الكواكب النيرات (24)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن الحنظلي- وفي رواية: عن رجل من بني مجاشع- عن شداد بنحوه مرفوعًا.
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (7/ 7178). وفي الدعاء (628 و 629).
4 - هلال بن حق [مقبول, وهو قديم السماع من الجريري, كما قال ابن السني. التقريب (1026)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن رجلين من بني حنظلة عن شداد مرفوعًا.
- أخرجه النسائي في عمل اليوم والليلة (812). وعنه ابن السني (746) كلاهما بالشطر الأخير من رواية سفيان في ثواب من قرأ سورة عند النوم. والحاكم في معرفة علوم الحديث (ص 45) بالشطر الأول.
5 - يزيد بن هارون [ثقة متقن, وهو ممن سمع مع الجريري بعد الاختلاط. التقريب (1084). الكواكب النيرات (24)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن الحنظلي عن شداد مرفوعًا بنحو رواية سفيان مع تقديم وتأخير.
- أخرجه أحمد (4/ 125). ومن طريقه عبد الغني المقدسي في الترغيب في الدعاء (85). ==6 - عدي بن الفضل [متروك. التقريب (672)] عن الجريري عن أبي العلاء عن رجلين قد سماهما عن شداد بنحوه مرفوعًا.
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (7/ 7179). وفي الدعاء (626).
- فالراجح- والله أعلم- رواية سفيان وخالد وبشر ويزيد, وعليه فالإسناد ضعيف؛ لأجل ذلك الرجل المبهم.
- وللحديث طرق أخرى عن شداد.
* الأولى: عن الأوزاعي, واختلف عليه فيه:
- فرواه سويد بن عبد العزيز ثنا الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية عن أبي عبيد الله مسلم بن مشكم قال: خرجت مع شداد بن أوس, فنزلنا منزل مرج الصفر, فقال: ائتوني بالسفرة نعبث بها, فكان القوم يحفظونها منه, فقال: يا بني أخي, لا تحفظوها عني, ولكن احفظوا مني ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «إذا اكتنز الناس الدنانير والدراهم فاكتنزوا هؤلاء الكلمات: اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر ... فذكره إلى قوله: «علام الغيوب».
- أخرجه ابن حبان (2418 - موارد). والطبراني في الكبير (7/ 345/ 7157). وفي الدعاء (630) وأبو نعيم في الحلية (1/ 266). وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (1/ 276 مختصر ابن منظور).
- قلت: سويد بن عبد العزيز: ضعيف جدًا [التهذيب (3/ 562). الميزان (2/ 251) وقال: «واهٍ جدًا». التقريب (424)] وقد خالف عامة أصحاب الأوزاعي إذ رووه بدون ذكر مسلم بن مشكم, منقطعًا, وهو الصواب.
- رواه: روح بن عبادة [ثقة فاضل. التقريب (329)] [عند أحمد (4/ 123)] وعيسى بن يونس [ابن أبي إسحاق السبيعي: ثقة مأمون. التقريب (773)] [عند ابن أبي شيبة (10/ 271) ويحيى بن عبد الله [ابن الضحاك البابلتي: ضعيف وَلَمْ يسمع من الأوزاعي. التهذيب (9/ 256). التقريب (1060)] [عند أبي نعيم في الحلية (1/ 266) و (6/ 77)] , ثلاثتهم عن الأوزاعي عن حسان بن عطية عن شداد بن أوس به مرفوعًا.
- قال أبو نعيم: «هكذا رواه يحيى وعامة أصحاب الأوزاعي عنه مرسلًا, وجوَّده عنه سويد بن عبد العزيز».
- قلت: فالإسناد من هذا الطريق منقطع.
* الثانية: من طريق عمر بن يونس بن القاسم اليمامي ثنا عكرمة بن عمار قال: سمعت شدادًا أبا عمار- يحدث عن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه وكان بدويًا, قال: بينما هم في سفر ... فذكر القصة إلى قوله: ليس كذلك قال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن قال: «يا شداد إذا رأيت الناس يكنزون الذهب والفضة فاكنز هؤلاء الكلمات: اللهم أسألك التثبيت في الأمور ... » فذكره إلى قوله: «إنك== أنت علام الغيوب» وزاد» وخلقًا مستقيمًا».
- أخرجه الحاكم (1/ 508) , وعنه البيهقي في الدعوات (212).
- قلت: إسناده ضعيف؛ فإن الراوي عن عمر بن يونس, هو محمد بن سنان بن يزيد القزاز: ضعيف [التهذيب (7/ 193). التقريب (851)].
* الثالثة: من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش ثنى محمد بن يزيد الرحبي عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن شداد بن أوس قال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يا شداد بن أوس إذا رأيت الناس قد اكتنزوا الذهب والفضة فاكنز هؤلاء الكلمات: اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر ... » فذكره إلى قوله: «وأنت علام الغيوب».
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (7/ 335 - 336/ 7135). وفي الدعاء (631) وعنه أبو نعيم في الحلية (1/ 266). ومن طريقه: ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (56/ 274).
- قلت: محمد بن يزيد الرحبي: ذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (1/ 261). وابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (8/ 127) , من رواية ثلاثة من الثقات عنه, وَلَمْ يذكرا فيه جرحًا ولا تعديلًا, وذكره ابن حيان في الثقات (9/ 35).
- قلت: فهو مستور, وقد سمع من أبي الأشعث الصنعاني كما في التاريخ.
- وإسماعيل بن عياش: روايته عن أهل الشام مستقيمة, وهذا منها فإن محمد بن يزيد: دمشقي.
- وعليه: فالإسناد فيه ضعيف يسير, وهو جيد في الشواهد والمتابعات.
* الرابعة: قال الطبراني في الدعاء (632): ثنا حفص بن عمر الرقي ثنا حفص بن عمر الحوضي ثنا مرجي بن رجاء عن حسين بن ذكوان عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن بُشَير بن كعب العدوي عن شداد ابن أوس الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يا شداد ابن أوس, إذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضة فاكنز هؤلاء الكلمات: اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر .. وأسألك الغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة من كل إثم .. واستغفرك لما تعلم إنك أنت علام الغيوب, اللهم لا تدع لي ذنبًا إلا غفرته, ولا همًا إلا فرجته, ولا كربًا إلا نفسته, ولا ضرًا إلا كشفته, ولا دينًا إلا قضيته, ولا عدوًا إلا أهلكته, ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة إلا قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين».
- قلت: لولا حفص بن عمر الرقي لكان إسناد حسنًا, فإن حفص بن عمر الرقي قال عنه أبو أحمد الحاكم: «حدث بغير حديث لم يتابع عليه».
- قلت: وهو هنا قد تفرد بهذا الإسناد الغريب. [الميزان (1/ 566). اللسان (2/ 400)].
* الخامسة: من طريق محمد بن أبي معشر ثنا أبي ثنا محمد بن عبد الله الشعيثي قال: شيع شداد غزاة فدعوه إلى سفرهم فذكر القصة وخالف الجماعة في سياقها, ثم ذكر الحديث مرفوعًا بنحوه.
- أخرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية (1/ 267). ==- قلت: إسناده ضعيف, وفيه انقطاع.
- أبو معشر هو نجيح بن عبد الرحمن السندي: ضعيف [التقريب (998)] ومحمد بن عبد الله بن المهاجر الشعيثي لم يدرك شداد بن أوس, فإن محمد بن عبد الله الشعيثي مات بعد سنة أربع وخمسين ومائة, وشداد بن أوس: قيل: مات سنة (41) وقيل: (58) وقيل: (64). [التهذيب (3/ 604)].
* السادسة: من طريق إسحاق بن راهوية ثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي ثنا برد بن سنان عن سليمان ابن موسى أن شدادًا ... فذكر قصة السفرة, ثم ذكر الحديث بنحوه موقوفًا على شداد.
- أخرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية (1/ 265).
- قلت: في إسناده ضعف وهو منقطع: فإن سليمان بن موسى هو الأموي مولاهم أبو أيوب: ليس له رواية عن شداد, وعلى أقل تقدير فإن بين موتهما (51) سنة وعلى أقصى تقدير: (78) سنة.
- قال أبو مسهر: «لم يدرك سليمان بن موسى كثير بن مرة, ولا عبد الرحمن بن غنم» قلت: وعبد الرحمن بن غنم مات سنة (78) أي بعد شداد بمدة, فعدم إدراك سليمان لشداد أولى.
- وسليمان بن موسى: صدوق فقيه في حديثه بعض لين وخولط قبل موته بقليل. [التهذيب (3/ 510). التقريب (414*].
- قلت: وبالجملة فإن الحديث حسن, بمجموع طرقه, بدون قيد الصلاة, وبدون ثواب من قرأ سورة عند النوم.
- وحديث ثواب من قرأ سورة عند النوم: ضعف إسناده النووي في الأذكار, وقال الحافظ في تخريج الأذكار [الفتوحات الربانية (3/ 163)]: حديث حسن, ... ثم قال: هذه طرق يقوى بعضها بعضًا يمنع معها إطلاق القول بضعف الحديث, وإنما صححه ابن حبان والحاكم لأن طريقتهما عدم التفرقة بين الصحيح والحسن اهـ.
- والحديث ضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الترمذي (675) وضعيف النسائي (70) وضعيف الجامع (1190) و (5218). وغيرها.
- وروى من حديث البراء بن عازب بإسناد شديد الضعف.
- أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (2/ 25/ 1172). وفي الأوسط (7/ 248/ 7408)؛ قال: حدثنا محمد بن أبا الأصبهاني ثنا إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي ثنا موسى بن مطير عن أبي إسحاق قال: قال لي البراء بن عازب: ألا أعلمك دعاءً علمنيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: «إذا رأيت الناس قد تنافسوا الذهب والفضة فادع بهذه الدعوات: اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر ... فذكره بدعوه.
- وهذا باطل بهذا الإسناد؛ موسى بن مطير: متروك واهٍ, كذبه ابن معين [الميزان (4/ 223). اللسان (6/ 153)] وإسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي: ضعيف صاحب غرائب ومناكير [التهذيب (1/== 330). الميزان (1/ 239). اللسان (1/ 474)].اهـ

----------

